# Security issue with BIND, are you affected?



## olav (Sep 14, 2012)

https://kb.isc.org/article/AA-00778

Check you BIND version:
[CMD=""]named -v[/CMD]

Check your DNS provider:
[CMD=""]nslookup -q=txt -class=CHAOS version.bind[/CMD]


----------



## kpa (Sep 14, 2012)

Note that many BIND installations refuse the version.bind query for obvious security reasons.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 14, 2012)

kpa said:
			
		

> Note that many BIND installations refuse the version.bind query for obvious security reasons.




```
dice@maelcum:~>dig @127.0.0.1 version.bind chaos txt +short
"FOAD"
```
:e


----------

